# 1st Snowflake of the season



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

Finally, the first snow flake


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2009)

Had my first below freezing morning today... my audi said 29 degrees as I backed down the driveway.

That's an awful familiar instrument cluster... B6A4?

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 1, 2009)

Snowing now here!   The yard is covered with about an inch or 2,   BUT tomorrow sunny in the 40's


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL! Outstanding pic!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Had my first below freezing morning today... my audi said 29 degrees as I backed down the driveway.
> 
> That's an awful familiar instrument cluster... B6A4?
> 
> -w



My wife's Q7 has the same instrument cluster too.  And almost the exact same mileage to boot


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> My wife's Q7 has the same instrument cluster too.  And almost the exact same mileage to boot



What year is it?

My 2004 just clicked to 101,600 pulling into the parking lot at work this morning...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 1, 2009)

My wife just called me and told me there's a flurry on Rt 78 in Berkeley Heights NJ


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats!  I got my first one a while back, I think it was 27F here when I left this morning.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My wife just called me and told me there's a flurry on Rt 78 in Berkeley Heights NJ



Light flurries driving to work this morning through Chester and Long Valley, NJ.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

2002 A4 Avant, 5spd, sport pckg


----------



## hammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Just took the dog for a walk...it's 33.6 degrees out on my back deck but somehow it feels like winter now...


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 2002 A4 Avant, 5spd, sport pckg



NICE!!!

Forecast this morning said there might be a flurry today. At the moment, however, a lot of blue sky and sun.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

hey Doc....how you liking the Q7?  my wife's volvo xc70 lease is up in June and the Q7 is in the running...we need the 3rd row and more cargo room than the XC70 allows for...we came from the Nissan Armada and miss the gear that could handle, but dont miss the $80-90/week gas bill


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

WJenness said:


> What year is it?
> 
> My 2004 just clicked to 101,600 pulling into the parking lot at work this morning...
> 
> -w



'07 model year


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> hey Doc....how you liking the Q7?  my wife's volvo xc70 lease is up in June and the Q7 is in the running...we need the 3rd row and more cargo room than the XC70 allows for...we came from the Nissan Armada and miss the gear that could handle, but dont miss the $80-90/week gas bill



Overall, she loves her Q7 in the now just over 3 years she's had it.  The only thing she wishes was different about it was the gas mileage thing (suprise, suprise), she gets 21/22mpg on average, with probably 70% of her miles being highway miles.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> '07 model year



Damn...

That must be the Mt Snow & Foxboro Express!

-w


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 2002 A4 Avant, 5spd, sport pckg



Excellent.

Debating looking for a B7 avant 2.0T 6sp, they're few and far between though...

Depends on how long I hang on to my current ride ('04 3.0Q M6 - Sport, Convenience, Premium packages + Premium leather (basically everything except Bose and Nav.))

I'm unashamed to admit that I'm an Audi fanboy...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Damn...
> 
> That must be the Mt Snow & Foxboro Express!
> 
> -w



Yup, she spend A LOT of time in that car!!!  Between 30 to 40 miles each way to work (depending on which office she's going to that day), then a couple of days a week she swims with a local master's group in a YMCA that's 30 miles in the opposite direction of our house that her office is   Then living in the rural part of CT, a trip to the mall is another 60 mile round trip,  carting the kids around,  trips to VT, etc, etc, etc   She's averaging 25/26K a year on her car,  I got my latest car last April 20th, and I flipped through 16K yesterday   -  Between her and I we average 50/55k a year


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Overall, she loves her Q7 in the now just over 3 years she's had it.  The only thing she wishes was different about it was the gas mileage thing (suprise, suprise), she gets 21/22mpg on average, with probably 70% of her miles being highway miles.




That's not bad mileage at all. I average about 16/18-20 in the Grand Cherokee with the I-6.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

our 2009 Volvo XC70 wagon gets 22mpg highway...17 around town...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> That's not bad mileage at all. I average about 16/18-20 in the Grand Cherokee with the I-6.



Yup, given the size of the vehicle,  no complaints either (note, hers has the 6 in it, not the 8 ).


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

this is my 4th audi and love audis/german engineering (including VW)  never had any issues with any of my VW's or Audi's (knock on wood)


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> this is my 4th audi and love audis/german engineering (including VW)  never had any issues with any of my VW's or Audi's (knock on wood)



The Q7 is my wife's 3rd Audi.  Same thing, no problems (knock on wood) and both her and I just love the ride/handling that they have.   And the fact that they make some pretty cool commercials with direct ski ties ins isn't a bad thing either IMHO


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> this is my 4th audi and love audis/german engineering (including VW)  never had any issues with any of my VW's or Audi's (knock on wood)


2006 A6, wheel bearing and Air Bag sensor went at 60K.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 1, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> hey Doc....how you liking the Q7?  my wife's volvo xc70 lease is up in June and the Q7 is in the running...we need the 3rd row and more cargo room than the XC70 allows for...we came from the Nissan Armada and miss the gear that could handle, but dont miss the $80-90/week gas bill



Is the XC90 on the list?  We have been happy with ours so far, 3 years 50k later.  Not a ton of room with the 3rd row up but without it there is a good amount of room.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

i had the xc90 as a loner for a weekend when volvo was replacing our entire front suspension...not much bigger than the xc70, was worse on gas mileage...dont think another volvo is on the list for next time.....unless they give me a killer deal that i cant refuse (which they should as this xc70 has been in the shop more than in my driveway)  I must say volvos have the most comfortable seats I've ever sat in, makes long trips a pleasure, but the engines are severly underpowered...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yup, given the size of the vehicle,  no complaints either (note, hers has the 6 in it, not the 8 ).



I really like that monster diesel they shoehorn in there.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I really like that monster diesel they shoehorn in there.



That engine looks mighty cool!  And I think that if it was available when my wife bought hers (or in a couple of years if she decides to get another one), that the diesel would have gotten/will get some serious consideration!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 1, 2009)

Damn...you guys are still talking cars in the 1st Snow thread??? :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Damn...you guys are still talking cars in the 1st Snow thread??? :blink:



No, it's the first snowflake thread, in other words it was the first time he saw the little snowflake on the temperature display in his car, indicating the possibility of frost...  Still a car thread, sorry to disappoint...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, it's the first snowflake thread, in other words it was the first time he saw the little snowflake on the temperature display in his car, indicating the possibility of frost...  Still a car thread, sorry to disappoint...


:dunce:  I drive a Ford. Who knew? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> :dunce:  I drive a Ford. Who knew? :lol:



I guess it's a German thing.   For those of us with the snowflake indicator it can be a happy time when they first appear for the season.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

Love das snowflake!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2009)

Of course, I also like the first day where it's cold enough that the snowflake DOESN'T come on...

That's good snowmaking weather...

-w


----------



## hammer (Dec 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Love das snowflake!


Im my case, it's den snöflinga...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 2, 2009)

its odd, because if its below i think 25 degrees, there is no snowflake....it only appears in the temp range where there is a possiblitly of ice forming...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I guess it's a German thing.   For those of us with the snowflake indicator it can be a happy time when they first appear for the season.


I don't have a snowflake, but this makes me happy anyway.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> its odd, because if its below i think 25 degrees, there is no snowflake....it only appears in the temp range where there is a possiblitly of ice forming...



I've got a pic from last March where it was 17 or 18 degrees and the snowflake is there.  I'll try and remember to post the pic tonight when I get home and figure out which computer's hard drive its on


----------



## WJenness (Dec 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I've got a pic from last March where it was 17 or 18 degrees and the snowflake is there.  I'll try and remember to post the pic tonight when I get home and figure out which computer's hard drive its on



That surprises me...

Mine seems to have a 20 degree range with the snowflake...

41/42 down to 21/22.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

In my car (VW) it comes on when the temp drops below 40.  I think there's a point where it turns off when it gets too cold, but I'm not sure.  I'll have to pay closer attention this season.  I know that it's still on at 27, since that's what it was again this morning.


----------



## hammer (Dec 2, 2009)

For my car (Volvo S40), the owner's manual has a range:


> When the ambient temperature is between 23 °F and 36 °F (–5 °C and +2 °C), a snowflake symbol is shown in the display. This symbol serves as a warning for possible slippery road surfaces.


Also looking forward to seeing temps too cold for the snowflake...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 2, 2009)

At outside temperatures between 41-32° F the snowflake will appear on the LH side of the temperature and between 32-23° F on the RH side to warn you that ice may form on the road


----------



## Glenn (Dec 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Of course, I also like the first day where it's cold enough that the snowflake DOESN'T come on...
> 
> That's good snowmaking weather...
> 
> -w



That's gotta be a little German Engineer humor. "I think they'll know it's cold...we don't need a snowflake at single digits". 

I translated that quote...so they're talking ferinheight in that example.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2009)

Finally got the 15 degree snowflake pic from last March uploaded


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

My snowflake wasn't on this morning at 17-19F


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 11, 2009)

neither was mine at  22.......


----------



## WJenness (Dec 11, 2009)

Same here (no flake @ 22)

-w


----------



## WJenness (Dec 11, 2009)

Going to test out the LOW end of the scale tonight with a drive up to SR, will be rolling in up there around midnight. Projected temp (according to NWS is about 4 degrees F)

-w


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

When I started home from work today my display read 20F, on the trip home it rose to 23F and the snowflake came on, along with it's warning chime.  Now I know.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2010)

It's been cold enough here a few times in the last week or two, but this is the first I've seen this season:






Always an exciting event for me! 8)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2010)

Got one yesterday morning in M's car.


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's been cold enough here a few times in the last week or two, but this is the first I've seen this season:
> 
> 
> 
> Always an exciting event for me! 8)



13.5 MPG :-o


----------



## WJenness (Oct 11, 2010)

billski said:


> 13.5 MPG :-o



That's just the instantaneous readout...

On FB Brian said he was just backing out of the driveway...

So it's essentially meaningless.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2010)

Got one last weekend when my wife and I were heading back from drjeff's Mt Snow place Saturday night.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2010)

billski said:


> 13.5 MPG :-o





WJenness said:


> That's just the instantaneous readout...
> 
> On FB Brian said he was just backing out of the driveway...
> 
> ...



Yes, what he said.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Yes, what he said.



Why does it get such bad mileage in reverse?

btw that is still better than my around town average in my Wrangler


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Yes, what he said.


 Phew!


----------



## mondeo (Oct 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Why does it get such bad mileage in reverse?
> 
> btw that is still better than my around town average in my Wrangler


That short a gear, that's not bad mileage.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Why does it get such bad mileage in reverse?
> 
> btw that is still better than my around town average in my Wrangler





mondeo said:


> That short a gear, that's not bad mileage.



For the record I was at the end of my driveway just about to pull out when I took the picture.  I was facing the road, not backing out.  I had backed out of my parking spot, then drove forward up a small incline and around two corners before traveling the 30 feet or so of straight driveway to where the driveway ends at the road.  All told maybe about 80 feet total of driving was represented in that 13.5MPG.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> For the record I was at the end of my driveway just about to pull out when I took the picture.  I was facing the road, not backing out.  I had backed out of my parking spot, then drove forward up a small incline and around two corners before traveling the 30 feet or so of straight driveway to where the driveway ends at the road.  All told maybe about 80 feet total of driving was represented in that 13.5MPG.



I'm not able to really get a good visual from that, possible to draw a picture?:wink:

I don't have a snow flake by my thermometer in my car.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm not able to really get a good visual from that, possible to draw a picture?:wink:
> 
> I don't have a snow flake by my thermometer in my car.



If your car had the snowflake option then clearly you'd understand my description.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

Watching Top Gear last night, they were driving the R8 Spyder and showed the dash- had a snowflake and read +2.5C
Clarkson's a better man than I if he's out in that weather with the top down.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> If your car had the snowflake option then clearly you'd understand my description.



Because of you I had to go and buy a new car, hopefully it has a snowflake.


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Because of you I had to go and buy a new car, hopefully it has a snowflake.



You didn't even check if it did? What will you do if it doesn't--trade it in and start all over again?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 19, 2010)

severine said:


> You didn't even check if it did? What will you do if it doesn't--trade it in and start all over again?



Yes, and now that I think of it I think the snowflake is a german car thing.


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Yes, and now that I think of it I think the snowflake is a german car thing.


Guess you need to start reconsidering already.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Yes, and now that I think of it I think the snowflake is a german car thing.



I don't know- my old Saabs had snowflakes, didn't see one in the MB all last winter.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I don't know- my old Saabs had snowflakes, didn't see one in the MB all last winter.


 

My BMW used to ding and flash "ice".  No girly snowflake for BMW.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

Puck it said:


> My BMW used to ding and flash "ice".  No girly snowflake for BMW.



mine just make a "ding" noise when the temp hit 37.  first few times it happened i had no idea what was going on, almost made an appointment to have it looked at thinking there was a problem.. RTFM and figured it out eventually


----------



## mondeo (Oct 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Yes, and now that I think of it I think the snowflake is a german car thing.


My Cougar had one. Actually it had 2. One at 37 (orange) and one at 32 (red)

Subaru just has a thermometer. It's a shame. How am I supposed to remember that it can snow when it's cold out?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Watching Top Gear last night, they were driving the R8 Spyder and showed the dash- had a snowflake and read +2.5C
> Clarkson's a better man than I if he's out in that weather with the top down.



Nah, it's not that bad, as long as the heat works.


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Watching Top Gear last night, they were driving the R8 Spyder and showed the dash- had a snowflake and read +2.5C
> Clarkson's a better man than I if he's out in that weather with the top down.



I was given a convertible for a car rental in AZ a number of years back.  Had the top down and the temp was in the 40s in the morning.  Just cranked up the heat, no problem.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nah, it's not that bad, as long as the heat works.



Maybe, but the leggy model they had wasn't cutting glass when she was standing next to the car.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Maybe, but the leggy model they had wasn't cutting glass when she was standing next to the car.



Are you insinuating that everything is not always as it appears on TV?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Are you insinuating that everything is not always as it appears on TV?



I didn't want to be the first to tell you, but you had to find out sooner or later.

Now, about the Easter Bunny...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I didn't want to be the first to tell you, but you had to find out sooner or later.
> 
> Now, about the Easter Bunny...










BTW - I just learned that some really really freaky images come up if you do a Goggle image search for 'wtf'.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2010)

last night...


----------



## mondeo (Nov 3, 2010)

No flake, but it was 32 on the drive in to work at 8:15 this morning.

I walked in with a smile on my face.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2010)

mondeo said:


> No flake, but it was 32 on the drive in to work at 8:15 this morning.
> 
> I walked in with a smile on my face.



32?  It was 27 in my part of the state.  Felt great!


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2010)

mondeo said:


> No flake, but it was 32 on the drive in to work at 8:15 this morning.
> 
> I walked in with a smile on my face.



While the masses shivered and rushed into their heated wombs, complaining all the way...


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought seeing 32* on my drive home last night was pretty awesome...until the heat starting going on my truck again this morning. Now, I'm ambivalent. :-?


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 3, 2010)

severine said:


> I thought seeing 32* on my drive home last night was pretty awesome...until the heat starting going on my truck again this morning. Now, I'm ambivalent. :-?



What's wrong with your heat?


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> What's wrong with your heat?



Sometimes it works, most of the time it doesn't. Don't know what's wrong with it. Right now, it works. For most of the last 2 winters, it didn't. Or it would for the first 20 minutes and then it would blow cold air on you, even with the "heat" off.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Sometimes it works, most of the time it doesn't. Don't know what's wrong with it. Right now, it works. For most of the last 2 winters, it didn't. Or it would for the first 20 minutes and then it would blow cold air on you, even with the "heat" off.



Check your coolant level! Could be low or an airpocket that starves the heater core of hot juice. Or..... the climate control knob or switch is defective, but if this happens when the control is stationary I'd suspect a low coolant condition (which could be a sign of potentially worse situations i.e. engine damage if it overheats). What kind of vehicle is this?


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> Check your coolant level! Could be low or an airpocket that starves the heater core of hot juice. Or..... the climate control knob or switch is defective, but if this happens when the control is stationary I'd suspect a low coolant condition (which could be a sign of potentially worse situations i.e. engine damage if it overheats). What kind of vehicle is this?



It's a 1998 Chevy Blazer. I think you're right on the coolant. Brian's supposed to flush it soon and hopefully that will help. It's definitely not the control knob/switch--he's already tried that.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 4, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> Check your coolant level! Could be low or an airpocket that starves the heater core of hot juice. Or..... the climate control knob or switch is defective, but if this happens when the control is stationary I'd suspect a low coolant condition (which could be a sign of potentially worse situations i.e. engine damage if it overheats). What kind of vehicle is this?



+1 on the coolant. Also is the heat only coming out of the defrost and floor? I could be wrong but I believe the Blazers are vacuum actuated, if there is a vac leak it goes into the default mode or a defrost/floor blend. That could explain it still blowing cold air on you even when the heat is off.


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> +1 on the coolant. Also is the heat only coming out of the defrost and floor? I could be wrong but I believe the Blazers are vacuum actuated, if there is a vac leak it goes into the default mode or a defrost/floor blend. That could explain it still blowing cold air on you even when the heat is off.


It comes out of the vents no problem. And when it works, it works well--super hot. The Blazer I have is supposed to have climate control--you set it for about a temperature you want and it adjusts for that. That part has never worked right--the only guarantees were that you'd get heat on full blast heat and a/c on full cold (though the a/c also does not work...different issue).

We were going to trade it in for something else but with me in school full time and 4 of us living on 1 income, I'd rather wait til I'm done with school and we're back to a dual-income household. So making the best of it...


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2010)

severine said:


> It comes out of the vents no problem. And when it works, it works well--super hot. The Blazer I have is supposed to have climate control--you set it for about a temperature you want and it adjusts for that. That part has never worked right--the only guarantees were that you'd get heat on full blast heat and a/c on full cold (though the a/c also does not work...different issue).
> 
> We were going to trade it in for something else but with me in school full time and 4 of us living on 1 income, I'd rather wait til I'm done with school and we're back to a dual-income household. So making the best of it...



There is a much easier solution.  Just take Brian's car before he leaves for the day!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 4, 2010)

severine said:


> It comes out of the vents no problem. And when it works, it works well--super hot. The Blazer I have is supposed to have climate control--you set it for about a temperature you want and it adjusts for that. That part has never worked right--the only guarantees were that you'd get heat on full blast heat and a/c on full cold (though the a/c also does not work...different issue).
> 
> We were going to trade it in for something else but with me in school full time and 4 of us living on 1 income, I'd rather wait til I'm done with school and we're back to a dual-income household. So making the best of it...



Ok so if I'm understanding it the blower motor only runs on high. If thats the case it's your resistor block. The resistor block controls the fan speeds but it's bypassed when the fan is set to high. If that's the problem it's an easy fix.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 4, 2010)

billski said:


> There is a much easier solution.  Just take Brian's car before he leaves for the day!



Or this! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Ok so if I'm understanding it the blower motor only runs on high. If thats the case it's your resistor block. The resistor block controls the fan speeds but it's bypassed when the fan is set to high. If that's the problem it's an easy fix.



The blower works at different levels; the temperature just doesn't auto-regulate well. It never has even far before I started losing heat altogether.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2010)

severine said:


> The blower works at different levels; the temperature just doesn't auto-regulate well. It never has even far before I started losing heat altogether.


 

It has nothing to do with the blower motor.  

Your blower does very its speed when you adjust it.  This is probably right.

Then,  you have a problem with the mixing valve.  This is a common problem on GM's.  The wife's Enclave had the problem.  It would only blow cold air in any position.  I am sure this is the problem.  The valve is inside the dash if I am not mistaken.


----------

